# Bank System in Wow



## pharazon/anub (12. September 2010)

Heyho leute, 
ich komme aus dem Bereich Wirtschaft und stelle mir seit ein paar Wochen die Frage, wie es wäre in WoW ein kleines (vereinfachtes) Modell der Wirtschaft nach zu bilden.

Man stelle sich folgendes vor: Ich brauche 4000g fürn reit skill, hab ich aber nicht, also geh ich zum Bankier meines Vertrauens, nehme mir 4000g und zahle in 1 Monat 7000g zurück oder in 2 wochen 6000 oder in 2 monaten 8000g ( zahlen rein fiktiv, aber ich denke ihr versteht das Prinzip) sollte ich nicht freiwillig zahlen wird sämtliches geplündertes g ( in mobs) direkt an die Bank gezahlt + verzugs zinsen

Das gleiche anders rum: ich habe 4000g über stecke das für 1 Monat in die Bank und erhalte dann 5000g wieder ( ohne die möglichkeit es vorher zu erhalten, ich lass es 2 wochen da und erhalte 4500g, lasse es 2 monate drinnen und erhalte 6000g ( zahlen rein fiktiv, aber ich denke ihr versteht das Prinzip)

oder vll sogar ein Aktien System: Ich investiere in eine Gilde 4000g und bekomme dafür einen Anteil an den Einnahmen, durch die in Cataclysm eingeführten Gildensteuer für member an Lead( keine Quelle , hab ich aber mal vor monaten gelesen das der GL das dann einstellen kann )

Mir ist klar das das alles rein spekulativ ist, und das viele hier keinen Bock drauf haben, und sagen " was hat das mit WoW zu tun" aber ich fände es sehr interessant, und mal ehrlich wie viele dinge gibt es in Wow die da nix zu suchen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was meint ihr denn ?
Habt ihr vll noch ein paar ideen ? 

EDIT 15.9
Das zu leihende Gold wäre lvl abhänig, d.h: lvl 1 g lvl 40 100g, lvl 85 5000g (REIN FIKTIV)
Solange der alte Kredit nicht abbezahlt ist, kann kein neuer aufgenommen werden (Cooldown)
Bei gleichem Betrag und gleicher dauer , macht man weniger Gold durch Zinsen, beim Anlegen, als man durch leihen bezahlen muss
Trial Accounts können könnten die Funktionen nicht benutzen


Es grüßt der Phara


----------



## Arosk (12. September 2010)

Nein.


----------



## Van Chris89 (12. September 2010)

Nope.


----------



## Haggelo (12. September 2010)

nö


----------



## Kremlin (12. September 2010)

negativ.


----------



## Lethior (12. September 2010)

Definitiv nicht. Würden die meisten wahrscheinlich nicht verstehen.


----------



## Ixidus (12. September 2010)

ich erstelle einen neuen account und leihe mir von der bank 200.000 gold und kaufe etwas, das mit meinem normalen account ins ah gestellt wurde, das geld lege ich dann an und mach noch mehr plus
yay goldkauf inc


----------



## pharazon/anub (12. September 2010)

Ixidus schrieb:


> ich erstelle einen neuen account und leihe mir von der bank 200.000 gold und kaufe etwas, das mit meinem normalen account ins ah gestellt wurde, das geld lege ich dann an und mach noch mehr plus
> yay goldkauf inc



Denkfehler: du musst mehr zurück zahlen als das du gewinn machen würdest, wie im realen leben auch


----------



## Tobihackl (12. September 2010)

im grunde keine schlechte idee^^


----------



## Manotis (12. September 2010)

ne ne ne


----------



## Feindflieger (12. September 2010)

no


----------



## Wengor (12. September 2010)

Nu ja, die Idee ist im Grunde gar nicht so schlecht. Vielleicht hört dann ja auch mal die ständige Bettelei nach Gold auf, oder sas ständige spammen der freundlichen China-Farmer.  Ich denke gewünscht hat sich das fast jeder mal, oder? Genauso gut könnte es ja auch Zinsen geben auf Gold dass nan anspart. 

Als Sicherheit für Kredite müssten dann aber auch aktuell getragene Ausrüstungsgegenstände herhalten oder temporäre Account-Strafen geben, damit die Leute auch das geliehene Gold zurück zahlen. Auch die zu leihende Höchstmenge an Gold sollte nicht höher sein als 75% des zur Zeit im Besitz befindlichen Goldes, um zu verhindern, das irgend ein Level 1 Twink einloggt, sich Gold ohne Ende leiht und das seinem Main zuschickt oder so

Hauta rein


----------



## kaepteniglo (12. September 2010)

Wieso denn, er löscht den Account, den er für das Goldleihen verwendet hat einfach.


----------



## Simael (12. September 2010)

Damit man sowas Sinnvoll einführen könnte (Was ich generell jedoch in einem MMO für Utopie halte) müsste sich die gesamte Community mal mit dem Thema Marktwirtschaft befassen. Denn das was da teils im AH abgeht ist weit weg von gut und böse. Jeder will sein Zeug los werden selbst wenn ich es unter Wert verkaufe. Gibts heute leider auch zu haufe (MediaMarkt) wobei man da dann wieder einschreiten muss, da sie den gesamten Rest eben völlig überteuert verkaufen. (Der PC kostet nur 800 Euro nen USB Kabel für den Drucker fast 20). 


Die Idee ist idiotisch und würde sich wohl eh nicht durchsetzen, weils mehr oder minder nen Farmbot ähneln würde. Ich sammel mir Gold an durch Verkäufe im AH und stecke das dann in die besten Raidgilden des Servers. Erhalte dadurch eine Rendite von sagen wir einmal 1% (5% ist die erste Stufe an Gold was direkt in Cata abgezogen werden kann) und das mache ich immer und immer wieder. Was wäre die logischste Schlussfolgerung? Die Preise im AH explodieren noch weiter, der nächste Reitskill kostet 20k und die kleinen Spieler die solche Dinge überhaupt nicht interessieren bleiben auf der Strecke.



Wenn du Wirtschaft simulieren willst spiel Siedler, Hotelmanager oder was weiß ich was. Aber in WoW hat das nix zu suchen.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (12. September 2010)

reicht schon, dass die leute sich im RL verschulden, weil sie nicht mit geld umgehen können. da brauchen wir das nicht auch noch in WoW


----------



## Ixidus (12. September 2010)

pharazon/anub schrieb:


> Denkfehler: du musst mehr zurück zahlen als das du gewinn machen würdest, wie im realen leben auch



nein kein denkfehler weil der neu erstellte account mir nach dieser transaktion scheiß egal ist und die schulden von mir aus in die milliarden gehen


----------



## pharazon/anub (12. September 2010)

Wengor schrieb:


> Nu ja, die Idee ist im Grunde gar nicht so schlecht. Vielleixht hört dann ja auch mal die ständige Bettelei nach Gold auf, oder sas ständige spammen der freundlichen China-Farmer. Ich denke gewünscht hat sich das fast jeder mal, oder? Genauso gut könnte es ja auch Zinsen geben auf Gold dass nan anspart.
> 
> Als Sicherheit für Kredite müssten dann aber auch aktuell getragene Ausrüstungsgegenstände herhalten oder temporäre Account-Strafen geben, damit die Leute auch das geliehene Gold zurück zahlen.
> 
> Die Grundidee finde ich jedenfalls nicht schlecht



Jo, so sehe ich das auch, ich hab ja geschrieben jedes Gold von Wow also die Plüderungen und Quest g wird dann plus Zinsen einbehalten wenn man das g nach der frist net zurückgibt^^


----------



## astrozombie (12. September 2010)

Dann werden die Reichen immer reicher und die Armen immer ärmer, also nicht:p
Wenn man als neuen Beruf dann Bankier einführt der dann die Zinsen kassiert will ich dann aber Bankier werden, erst recht wenns von Blizz dann Rettungspakete geben würde wenn ich pleite mach . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pharazon/anub (12. September 2010)

hmmm zugegebener maßen hat "mein" System lücken XD, ist wohl so echt net sinnvoll durchführbar und Simael hat weitgehend recht mit dem was er sagt


----------



## Lisica (12. September 2010)

Die meisten WoW Spieler verzweifeln ja schon an den Grundrechnungsarten, deswegen würde auch so n kleines Wirtschaftsmodell völlig fehl am Platze sein. Wobei ich es sehr amüsant finden würde wenn die ingame Spekulanten die Serverwirtschaft in den Ruin treiben würden, sodass dann die Ingame Regierungen (Thrall, Magni etc.) die betroffenen Gilden subventionieren müssten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pharazon/anub (12. September 2010)

Ixidus schrieb:


> nein kein denkfehler weil der neu erstellte account mir nach dieser transaktion scheiß egal ist und die schulden von mir aus in die milliarden gehen



ja nun natürlich müsste man es so einrichten das du keine 200.000g nehmen kannst sondern sagen wir biss höchstens 10.000, mit nem Cooldown von der Frist des Geliehenen Golde. somit würde es nicht lohnens wert sein dafür ne Gamecard zu opfern, und natürlich könnte man das nicht als trial machen


----------



## Bombajy (12. September 2010)

Find ich ja ehrlich gesagt eine gute Idee, obwohl dass mit den Gilden auch ein wenig übertrieben ist^^

Wegen den Geld abheben und Account löschen: Man könnte es ja so machen, dass:

a) Für ein bestimmtes Level nur eine bestimmte Anzahl an Gold zur Verfügung steht (z.B. Lvl 1: 1 Gold)
b) Man ein Rüstungsstück als Sicherheit hinterlassen muss (oder auch Wappenrock, Mount etc, kA xD)
c) Ein anderer Spieler für einen "bürgt", also wenn der eine das nicht zahlen kann muss es der andere machen weil er ja für ihn gebürgt hat

Mfg


----------



## pharazon/anub (12. September 2010)

Bombajy schrieb:


> Find ich ja ehrlich gesagt eine gute Idee, obwohl dass mit den Gilden auch ein wenig übertrieben ist^^
> 
> Wegen den Geld abheben und Account löschen: Man könnte es ja so machen, dass:
> 
> ...



hey das mit dem Lvl anpassung wäre auch ne geile idee, mit bürgen wird aber wohl nichts, da blizz ja dann nicht das recht hat einem Spieler seine sachen zu nehmen denke ich


----------



## arynz0r (12. September 2010)

fänd sowas lustig...dann läg das gold noch mehr auf der straße rum, als es es sowieso schon tut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vodkalol (12. September 2010)

ach ja die Buffed-Community..
ich fände das System ziemlich ansprechend weil es auch dann noch einen gewissen Reiz hat wenn der Content durch den durchschnittlichen GS zu einfach wird und auch sonst keine Abwechslung mehr im Spiel ist.
Trotzdem sind da 2 größere Probleme: 
1. Man hat keine Möglichkeit die Rückzahlung zu überwachen außer man kündigt gleich den kompletten Account für eine gewisse Zeit als Strafe... man macht nur einen Bruchteil seines Goldes mit dem Loot von irgendwelchem Viehzeugs, nichtmal Raidbosse dropen eine nennenswerte Summe, man könnte höchstens jeden Mittwoch mit dem ID-Reset einen Teil des gesamten auf dem Account vorhandenen Goldes versteuern, allerdings vertraut man es dann einfach einem Freund an :/ und so weiter und sofort
Wenn wirklich alles Gold egal woher es kommt und egal wem man es versucht zu schicken oder anzuhandeln sofort abgefangen wird würde ein Großteil der nicht wirklich intelligenten Spielergemeinschaft bis zum Hals in Schulden stecken, könnte sich weder Flasks, Reppkosten oder Sockel / Verzauberungen leisten und irgendwann einfach mit dem Spiel aufhören...
2. Gold wäre zu einfach zu bekommen, man will einen Chopper also holt man sich einen und wie ich schon wirklich sehr sehr sehr oft gesehen habe: sobald man das für einen maximal erreichbare Eqipment zusammen gegrindet hat und auf nem Chopper Tag für Tag nurnoch vor der Nordbank chillt hört man bis zum nächsten Addon oder größeren Content- Patch einfach auf oder versucht sein Glück in der Arena (bitte mal kein mimimi pvp ist doof) wofür man kein Gold braucht und dem entsprechend auch keinen Anreiz hat Dailys oÄ zu machen... Sockelsteine für Ehre und Verzauberungsmaterial lässt man sich von Team mates sponsorn...

Egal wie, der Großteil der Leute wäre mit dem System schlicht überfordert und würde daran scheitern bis sie irgendwann einfach das Game aufgeben..

Zum Thema, Gold einzahlen und verzinst zurück bekommen also das eigene Gold vermehren kann auch nicht funktionieren, jeder und zwar wirklich jeder hätte es viel zu einfach an Gold zu kommen und für Leute wie mich die 50% der Spielzeit im AH oder auf dem Bankchar verbringen würde das momentane Wirtschaftssystem seinen Reiz verlieren.
Andern falls könnte man eine minimal einzuzahlende Summe festlegen, was allerdings nur bedeutet das die Leute die ohnehin schon in Gold schwimmen nurnoch mehr haben..

Ich hoffe meine Antwort ist besser als "Nein" "Nope" oder "nö"...


----------



## Dietrich (12. September 2010)

Simael schrieb:


> Damit man sowas Sinnvoll einführen könnte (Was ich generell jedoch in einem MMO für Utopie halte) müsste sich die gesamte Community mal mit dem Thema Marktwirtschaft befassen. Denn das was da teils im AH abgeht ist weit weg von gut und böse. Jeder will sein Zeug los werden selbst wenn ich es unter Wert verkaufe. Gibts heute leider auch zu haufe (MediaMarkt) wobei man da dann wieder einschreiten muss, da sie den gesamten Rest eben völlig überteuert verkaufen. (Der PC kostet nur 800 Euro nen USB Kabel für den Drucker fast 20).
> 
> 
> Die Idee ist idiotisch und würde sich wohl eh nicht durchsetzen, weils mehr oder minder nen Farmbot ähneln würde. Ich sammel mir Gold an durch Verkäufe im AH und stecke das dann in die besten Raidgilden des Servers. Erhalte dadurch eine Rendite von sagen wir einmal 1% (5% ist die erste Stufe an Gold was direkt in Cata abgezogen werden kann) und das mache ich immer und immer wieder. Was wäre die logischste Schlussfolgerung? Die Preise im AH explodieren noch weiter, der nächste Reitskill kostet 20k und die kleinen Spieler die solche Dinge überhaupt nicht interessieren bleiben auf der Strecke.
> ...



Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen!

LG


----------



## Korgor (12. September 2010)

GIEF, dann muss ich nimmer farmen gehen!


----------



## pharazon/anub (12. September 2010)

Vodkalol schrieb:


> ach ja die Buffed-Community..
> ich fände das System ziemlich ansprechend weil es auch dann noch einen gewissen Reiz hat wenn der Content durch den durchschnittlichen GS zu einfach wird und auch sonst keine Abwechslung mehr im Spiel ist.
> Trotzdem sind da 2 größere Probleme:
> 1. Man hat keine Möglichkeit die Rückzahlung zu überwachen außer man kündigt gleich den kompletten Account für eine gewisse Zeit als Strafe... man macht nur einen Bruchteil seines Goldes mit dem Loot von irgendwelchem Viehzeugs, nichtmal Raidbosse dropen eine nennenswerte Summe, man könnte höchstens jeden Mittwoch mit dem ID-Reset einen Teil des gesamten auf dem Account vorhandenen Goldes versteuern, allerdings vertraut man es dann einfach einem Freund an :/ und so weiter und sofort
> ...



Ja, stimmt, leider muss ich dir da zustimmen, an deine Argumente hab ich nicht gedacht, schade


----------



## Millionphoenix (12. September 2010)

pharazon/anub schrieb:


> Jo, so sehe ich das auch, ich hab ja geschrieben jedes Gold von Wow also die Plüderungen und Quest g wird dann plus Zinsen einbehalten wenn man das g nach der frist net zurückgibt^^



Dann leihen irgendwelche leichtsinnigen Kiddies sich 500.000 Gold und kriegens dann nicht hin 1.000.000 zurückzuzahlen. Dann haben sie keine lust mehr auf das Spiel weil sie ihr lebenlang nur am abbezahlen dieser Schulden sind. Zack, ein zahlender Wow-Spieler weniger.

Völliger Bullsh** diese Idee. Das Spiel ist ab 12. Such dir ne Wirtschaftssimulation, WoW ist und bleibt ein Rollenspiel.


----------



## MarZ1 (12. September 2010)

Ja und hunderte von kleinen Chinesen freuen sich darüber Millionen von gefarmtem Gold einfach auf die Bank zu packen und die ganzen Chinafarmer nach Hause zu schicken, da sie nicht mehr farmen müssen und haben dann dementsprechend Millionen von Gold was sie verkaufen können...

ohne deinen beitrag zuende gelesen zu haben tippe ich darauf, dass du zu den leuten gehörst die nicht genug gold haben und deswegen umbedingt deinen "wow luxus" trotzdem aufrecht zu erhalten damit der oberroxxer bist und es sonst dir nicht leisten kannst

farm halt bissel oder queste oder sonst was...ich hatte als ich gespielt hatte gold in massen... 3er riesenmamut und chopper und ich wusste nicht wohin mit dem gold, hab nur alle gebiete irgendwann durchgequestet und berufe bissel genutzt (kräuterkunde+alchi) und schon hatte man sein gold


----------



## legend codename (12. September 2010)

Ich sehe schon vor mir wie ich total verschuldet durch Sturmwind laufe. 

Nein, eigentlich eine geniale Idee^^


----------



## Nimroth22 (12. September 2010)

Dann wird die Zahl der Privatinsolvenzen in Azeroth sprunghaft ansteigen. 
Spieler können ihre Schulden nicht bezahlen und damit nicht in neue Mounts und Mats für ihre Berufe investieren. 
Das führt dazu dass Mounthändler und Auktionatoren pleite gehen.
Dann kommt die BAnken und Wirtschaftskrise richtig ins Rollen.
Am Ende kann wird das Gold entwertet und Blizzard kann die Serverwartung nicht mehr zahlen weil kein Spieler mehr Geld hat für die Abogebühren.

So wird das ablaufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ps: Seid froh dass es kein Housing gibt , alle Spieler könnten ihre Hypotheken nicht mehr begleichen und würden obdachlos.


----------



## Seryma (12. September 2010)

pharazon/anub schrieb:


> Man stelle sich folgendes vor: Ich brauche 4000g fürn reit skill, hab ich aber nicht, also geh ich zum Bankier meines Vertrauens, nehme mir 4000g und zahle in 1 Monat 7000g zurück oder in 2 wochen 6000 oder in 2 monaten 8000g ( zahlen rein fiktiv, aber ich denke ihr versteht das Prinzip) sollte ich nicht freiwillig zahlen wird sämtliches geplündertes g ( in mobs) direkt an die Bank gezahlt + verzugs zinsen



jemand macht das, ohne sich über die folgen im klaren zu sein... ein gelegenheitsspieler leiht sich 20000g und kauft sich das Mammut, pro Woche werden 1000g Schulden dazugefügt, er kriegt aber nur 100g/Woche dazu....

dieser Spieler plündert einen Mob, hat trotzdem 0g 0s 0k und kann seinen Char aufgeben...

daher: Nein.


----------



## Zodttd (12. September 2010)

pharazon/anub schrieb:


> Denkfehler: du musst mehr zurück zahlen als das du gewinn machen würdest, wie im realen leben auch



Er zahlt es aber garnicht zurück.
Deswegen auch der zweite Account, erst lesen, dann flamen.


Wäre allerdings eine Alternative zum Goldselling, dann muss man nurnoch einen Account für 10&#8364; erstellen und bekommt dafür das Goldcap.
So gibt´s keine Spammer mehr und Blizzard verdient nochmehr Kohle. Hoffentlich liest diesen Thread kein Marketingleiter von Denen, sonst gibt es dieses System bald wirklich..


----------



## lord just (12. September 2010)

wird nicht funktionieren.

beschränkt man das ganze auf nen char, dann kann man das ganze einfach ausnutzen und sich einfach nen char erstellen, sich das maximum an gold leihen, versenden und dann den char löschen.

beschränkt man das ganze auf nen account, dann hat man das problem, dass sich ganz sicher viele zu viel gold leihen werden und das niemals mehr zurückzahlen können. entweder wird dann über echtes geld gold gekauft oder aber man hört einfach auf zu spielen, weil man sich nix mehr im spiel leisten kann.


----------



## Karli1994 (12. September 2010)

wenn es das wirklich geben würde würde wow von goldfarmern beherscht werden


----------



## Meeragus (12. September 2010)

/dagegen


----------



## IkilledKenny (12. September 2010)

Ich hab auch schon mal drüber nachgedacht sowas Privat zu machen. Also persöhnlich Spielern Gold gegen Zinsen zu leihen. Leider gibt es kein System das mit die Sicherheit gibt das mir das Gold auch zurück gezahlt wird.

Habe eventuell an ein Vertrag gedacht, aber mit nem Ingame abgeschlossenen Vertrag würd ich wohl kaum bei irgendeinem Gericht durchkommen, oder?


----------



## SchurxoxD (12. September 2010)

ich fände sowas gut nur einfach z.B.. ich leihe mir 1000g und zahle 1000g zurück... ode lege 1000g an und bekomme dann nach X-Tagen/wochen/monaten 1500/2000/3000/elfundzwölfzig g zurück


----------



## Chillers (12. September 2010)

pharazon/anub schrieb:


> Heyho leute,
> ich komme aus dem Bereich Wirtschaft und stelle mir seit ein paar Wochen die Frage, wie es wäre in WoW ein kleines (vereinfachtes) Modell der Wirtschaft nach zu bilden.
> 
> 
> ...



Bin ich ganz dagegen. 

Du hast weder ein Level noch einen triftigen Grund angegeben, warum das möglich sein sollte. Also pro char meinetwegen 5000 G? Oder auch nur pro account.

Da rennen die meisten hin, machen Schulden (hier zum Glück keine realen) und transferieren das Gold auf die andere Fraktion oder andere server, quitten dann das Spiel oder pausieren.
Wie soll Blizz das kontrollieren bzw. einen Überblick behalten??? Kann man virtuelle Spielschulden einklagen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um den Mist wieder in den Griff zu bekommen, müsste das epische Fliegen 100.000 G oder mehr kosten (als Beispiel), damit die Schummelei sich wiederum nicht lohnt.

5000 G (für episches Fliegen) sind nicht wenig, aber für die meisten Spieler kein Hindernis, um ingame weiterzukommen auf dem Level, wo es wichtig wird.

Du bist kein Vertreter aus der EX-Lehmann-Grp., hoffe ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für Wirtschaftssimulationen gibt es geeignetere Spiele als WoW.


----------



## pharazon/anub (12. September 2010)

also mal an alle flamer hier: 
1 ) "wow ist und bleibt ein RP" das glaubst du doch nicht wirklich oder ? was hat Wow noch alles mit nem Rp zu tun ?
2.) wie Bombaji schrieb wäre es eine gute idee, die menge des Goldes lvl abhängig zu machen, so dass lvl 1 1g leihen könnten, und 80er vll 15000g, und man solange nicht mehr leihen kann bis der betrag zurück erstattet wäre. 
3) wer zu faul zum lesen ist brauch sich echt net beschweren mein lieber "MarZ"
4) Seryma : was ist mit farmen ? so kannst du ja wieder geld reinbekommen, oder ganz einfach durch das Berufe ausüben an sich (muss ja net farmen sein)
5) wäre nur dann der abzug des Plünder und q goldes erforderlich, sollte der spieler nicht am fristgerecht zurückzahlen können


----------



## Carcharoth (12. September 2010)

pharazon/anub schrieb:


> Heyho leute,
> ich komme aus dem Bereich Wirtschaft




Jetz is mir klar wieso die ganze Finanzwelt am Hungertuch nagt. Das KANN garnicht funktionieren *g*
Zumal in WoW momentan schon genug Inflation herrscht. Was WoW braucht ist kein Zinsmodell, sondern mehr Moneysinks.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (12. September 2010)

pharazon/anub schrieb:


> 4) Seryma : was ist mit farmen ? so kannst du ja wieder geld reinbekommen, oder ganz einfach durch das Berufe ausüben an sich (muss ja net farmen sein)



das kann ich auch machen, bevor ich mir gold leihe.


----------



## Annovella (12. September 2010)

Dagegen.


----------



## pharazon/anub (12. September 2010)

@ fallen, ja wer sagt den das man sich leihen muss ? jeder wie er mag, ich fänd nur die option darauf nice
@ lieber moderator, natürlich muss die Goldmenge und verzinsung ( zu beiden seiten ) nicht so extrem sein wie ich angegeben hab
und im übrigen würde durch das Leihen was ja mehr Kostet als man gewinne beim VERleihen machen würde, ein teil des Goldes aus WoW verschwinden und so einer Inflation entgegenwirken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chillers (12. September 2010)

pharazon/anub schrieb:


> also mal an alle flamer hier:



Ne, lass´mal. Such dir, wenn dir G fehlt und du keine Berufe oder Lust am täglichen questen hast, einen Freund oder eine Gilde, die dir das G leiht.
Dann könnt ihr euch über Zinseszinsdings in die Köppe kriegen oder mal feilschen lernen. 

Oder es geht, wie so oft z.Zt. praktiziert, gemächlich ab, man leiht sich was bei oben genannten und erstattet es zurück. Vertrauen vorausgesetzt und ein dickes Fell, falls es mal wieder doch nicht so klappte mit der Rückzahlung, wie man dachte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles, was ich verleihe, sehe ich als Ausgaben an in WoW und viell. vernichtete Investition. Für mich. Ich mache das nur in dem Rahmen, wo ich denke, es mir *leisten* zu können ohne dass es mir schadet.
Also verschenke ich oft lieber, weil ich mich dann nicht ärgern muss, wenn *nada* zurückkommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascanius (12. September 2010)

Den Grundgedanken finde ich gut: Das Wirtschaftssystem in WoW auszubauen (allein durch das Gold sowie das Aktionshaus besteht ja schon so etwas wie eine kleine Marktwirtschaft).

Ich schließe mich allerdings meinen Vorrewdner an, dass die Vorschläge die du, lieber TE gemacht hast, so wohl nmicht umsetzbar sind.

Unterm Strich würde dabei heraus kommen, dass Gold einen (noch) höheren Stellenwert bekommt. Finde ich generell gut, denn genau so wie Equip farmen, benötigt Gold farmen im Wesentlichen eines: Zeitaufwand.
Das Problem hierbei wäre sicherlich, dass dadurch die Goldseller Hochkonjunktur hätten.


----------



## Progamer13332 (12. September 2010)

nö, wirtschaft is langweilig


----------



## wildrazor09 (12. September 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Nein.



doch


----------



## pharazon/anub (12. September 2010)

Ascanius, das verstehe ich so nicht. wenn du die ganzen beiträge liest, wie könnten dann noch Goldseller profitieren ?

denn man könnte das zu leihende Gold lvl abhängig machen das heißt als lvl 1 kannste max 3 g abheben und das steigerst sich, eine Game card zu opfern bzw 12 Euro im monat lohnen da nicht.

Wer macht sich die mühe und spielt einen Cha auf 80 ( wo dann das meiste g mit z.b 15000 g zu leihen gäbe - ABER nicht mehr, man kann solange keinen kredit mehr aufnehmen bis der alte zurückgezahlt ist) um dann die 15000g aufn anderen acc zu schicken ?, denn die verzugs zins sache, bzw dieser Kredit Cooldown wäre sicherlich account intern möglich, nicht nur auf einen cha!

Ich mein klar: wir streiten hier um spekulationen, aber wer hier noch n paar sachen sagen kann, fände ich nice, vll steh ich grad tierich aufm schlauch^^


----------



## DontaDella (12. September 2010)

Deine Idee finde ich gut, aber das mit dem Gold leihen finde ich schlecht, weil man so sehr schnell Gold klauen kann... Aber das man in WoW eine Bank hat, wo man Gold lagert und das mit den Monaten steigt finde ich gut =)


----------



## Chillers (12. September 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> nö, wirtschaft is langweilig



Scheint nur so, weil man es nicht versteht bis in alle Ecken und Kanten hinein. Gilt auf jeden Fall für mich.

Und so olle Wirtschaften mit Doppelkopf-/Skatstammtischen können schon einen eigenen Reiz entfalten.


----------



## Traklar (12. September 2010)

Mal abgesehen davon, dass das Spiel ab 12 ist? Ich glaub kaum, dass das was bringen würde, erstmal würden 90% der Leute nicht durchblicken. Zweitens gibt es schon genug Gold im Umlauf (sag nur 1 Kupfererz 20g (ja bei uns ist das so, teilweise)). Und drittens, es wird dann so ne Art 2 Klassenpolitik werden, wer zu erst kommt, malt nämlich zuerst (ne Gilde hat ja auch nicht unendlich Aktien).


----------



## Ascanius (12. September 2010)

pharazon/anub schrieb:


> Ascanius, das verstehe ich so nicht. wenn du die ganzen beiträge liest, wie könnten dann noch Goldseller profitieren ?
> 
> denn man könnte das zu leihende Gold lvl abhängig machen das heißt als lvl 1 kannste max 3 g abheben und das steigerst sich, eine Game card zu opfern bzw 12 Euro im monat lohnen da nicht.
> 
> ...




Hab aber nicht alle Beiträge gelesen^^
Ok, durch dieses Lvl-System könnte man dem entsprechend entgegen wirken - aber man kennt das ja, auf Aktion folgt Reaktion (der Goldseller).


----------



## Tefunas (12. September 2010)

wenn man das spiel kaputt machen will, dann aber bitte richtig


----------



## Chillers (12. September 2010)

Traklar schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon, dass das Spiel ab 12 ist? Ich glaub kaum, dass das was bringen würde, erstmal würden 90% der Leute nicht durchblicken. Zweitens gibt es schon genug Gold im Umlauf (sag nur 1 Kupfererz 20g (ja bei uns ist das so, teilweise)). Und drittens, es wird dann so ne Art 2 Klassenpolitik werden, wer zu erst kommt, malt nämlich zuerst (ne Gilde hat ja auch nicht unendlich Aktien).



Ah, malen ist jetzt Grundvorraussetzung? K, könnte ich was reißen. Allerdings spraye ich lieber. Hoffe, das zählt auch. Bin mit sowas immer die 1.!


----------



## DontaDella (12. September 2010)

Tefunas schrieb:


> wenn man das spiel kaputt machen will, dann aber bitte richtig



Klar die Idee hat noch ein paar Macken, aber warum soll das Spiel so kaputt gehen? Ich meine das Spiel heisst "World" of Warcraft, da finde ich auch ein gut wenn man ein paar Sachen vom RL in WoW implantiert wird.


----------



## DenniBoy16 (12. September 2010)

prinzip ist gut ... allerdings wird die umsetzung etwas schwer
voll und ganz wär ich fürs anlegen und gewinn machen ... auch das aktiensystem ist nett (wenn es allerdings einschränkungen gibt)

leihen ist auch ne nette idee, aber SEHR schwer umzusetzen ... gut ein limit kann man ja einbauen (wie im rl) aber es würde 
1tens: leuten dann den spaß am spiel versauen wenn alles geplünderte gold dierekt an die bank geht (nicht mal reppen kann man dann)
2tens: es treibt goldseller in massen aus ihren löchern ("sie haben noch einen kredit ofen? schön kaufen sie bei uns gold um ihre schulden abzubezahlen und danach nochmal um wieder leben zu können")

grundidee gut ... aaaaber verbesserungswürdig


----------



## Mirmamirmo (12. September 2010)

Nur wenn Blizzard in Sturmwind nen NPC namens "Peter Zwegat" hinstellt der alles wieder richtet.


----------



## Délerôn (12. September 2010)

Mh..ich finde das ist ne gute idee^^


----------



## Medlanadro (12. September 2010)

Ich bin schon allein deshalb dagegen, weil man in WoW kein geregeltes Einkommen hat. Wenn man Gold braucht geht man farmen, wenn nicht eben nicht. 
Und wenn man sich beispielsweise das Mammut kaufen will, besorgt man sich eben das Gold durch Berufe, Ah etc. und kauft es wenn ma genug hat. Ich sehe den Vorteil durch das System nicht ganz, weil man nachher nun einmal mehr Gold auftreiben muss und es deshalb vom Zeitaufwand das Geiche ist.


----------



## Rygel (12. September 2010)

glaube das klappt so nicht. die spieler sollen doch zeit investieren um an gold zu kommen (was doch im moment nicht allzu schwer ist, oder?). anhand der zinsen wäre es ja möglich dass sich jeder lvl1-char alles leisten kann bzw. die spieler könnten schulden anhäufen. was passiert wenn man den account friert? kommt man zurück und hat ne mahnung im briefkasten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?

das ist n spiel und soll spaß machen - glaube so etwas würde den handel nur verkomplizieren.

mein vorschlag wäre ja mal ne überarbeitung des AHs. ich möchte dort gern die ausrüstungsteile nach stats suchen können. n haufen addons bringen auch kleine nettigkeiten mit sich, die ich so auch gern im spiel bzw. im AH hätte (suchen nach anbietern, genauere ergebnisse, vielleicht mehr kategorien, usw.).


----------



## Boddakiller (12. September 2010)

nope. dann kommt man noch viel einfacher an geld. defenitiv schelcht, gold ist wenig genug wert. dann farmt man einmal 20k, steckt das immer schön wieder in die Bank und irgendwann hat manein halbes vermögen, mehr als 1k braucht man ja nie zum raiden usw...


----------



## austriae (12. September 2010)

ein funktionierendes wirtschaftssystem wäre wünschenswert. aber solange die leute mit ihren daylies und hc-dauerrushen mehr kohle machen, als sie ausgeben können (sich aber dann beschweren, wenn azerothflug 250g kostet) und jeder mehrere chars hat (also auch selbst so gut wie alles herstellen kann) wird das nie funktionieren. durch das viel schnellere lvl. braucht man selbst als kleiner nie ins ah (bis mans hat, ist es schon alt).

meiner meinung nach, sollte man ganz wo anders ansetzen. also viel mehr berufe die wesentlich anspruchsvoller sind als das, was jetzt ist


----------



## Agabig (13. September 2010)

Das mit dem auf der Bank anlegen finde ich keine schlechte idee. Gold leihen naja definitv keine lvl 1 Charaktere eher lvl 85. Und naja ich finde aber mit den Zinsen die du ansprichst sind 500g in der Woche schon sehr viel... eher 50-70g, oder je nachdem wie viel ich anlege zb. ich lege 4 gold an nach einem monat sind es 7g. ich lege 150k an. Und habe nach einem Monat 151k da ginge das dann wieder mit 500g in 2 wochen. Ich würde zum beispiel Blizzard überprüfen lassen kann dieser Spieler Gold machen sprich jemand zockt 1 Jahr hat in diesem Jahr 7k verdient da würde ich nicht 10k an den geben der zahlt das doch nie zurück. Verdient jemand mehr... ich hoffe ihr versteht das. Sincerely Aga


----------



## Yujimbo2009 (13. September 2010)

Mh ne finde die Idee nicht wirklich umsetzbar.
Gerade wenn jemand, seine "Schulden" nicht zurückzahlen kann, was soll dann mit den passieren??
Bann, Sperre? aber dann kann er ja das Gold nie zurückzahlen.
Selbst das mit der automatischen Rückzahlung bei Mobskill, macht das dann niemand.
Oder kommt dann Moskow Inkasso und zieht dem jenigen EpixXx ab^^


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (13. September 2010)

Erst kommt einer mit nem Casino und jetzt einer mit nem Kreditinstitut.

Gerade bei sowas wie nem Flugskill sollte im Vordergrund stehen, daß man sich den erstmal erarbeiten muss. Daran daß man seine eigenen Twinks sponsort seh ich kein Problem, da man das Gold mit dem Main ja auch erarbeitet hat (außer man is so lame und kauft Gold). Aber wenn dann jeder Neuling mit seinem ersten Char einfach zur Bank rennt und sich für jeden Scheiß Gold leiht, bleibt a) das Erfolgsgefühl völlig auf der Strecke und b) werden die wenigstens damit klarkommen, im Schuldensumpf landen und dann erst recht in die Arme von Goldsellern getrieben.
Gold anlegen? Dailies sind da wesentlich effektiver um Gold zu vermehren als n Zinssatz von wenigen %.
Aktien einer Gilde kaufen und sich dann durch deren Arbeit bereichern? Was wenn die Gilde sich auflöst? Hartzpatch 4.1 runterladen?
Jedenfalls sind alle Vorschläge nur was für faule Säcke. Wer sich sowas wirklich wünscht, sollte am besten WoW nur noch mit nem NPC spielen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mupflu heilt dich nicht (13. September 2010)

An sich ne gute Idee, aber 3/4 aller WoW Spieler würden es nicht verstehen...


----------



## Freakypriest (13. September 2010)

Sinnlose Idee wer zwingt denn die Leute zum spielen wenn sie es nicht zurück zahlen wollen?


----------



## Katerli (13. September 2010)

no 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pharazon/anub (13. September 2010)

Mupflu schrieb:


> An sich ne gute Idee, aber 3/4 aller WoW Spieler würden es nicht verstehen...



jo traurig aber war, habe die wow Community wohl überschätzt, wie man auch an einigen comments merken kann, also von mir aus kann das thema geschlossen werden


----------



## hexxhexx (13. September 2010)

Das ist keine Wirschaftssimulation, sondern ein Fantasy MMORMPPGGMPOO oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn viele schon auf LVL 5 um 10g für den Lehrer betteln... wie sollen die dann mit Zinsen klar kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich sage also einfach mal Nein, kein Bedarf.


----------



## mozze (13. September 2010)

Ein Bank System ohne einen "gleichwertigen" Gegenwert würde dem Spiel mehr Schaden als nutzen. Im realen Leben bekommst auch nichts geschenkt. Würde WoW zB Housing unterstützen könnte man das Haus verpfänden um kurzzeitig dafür einen "Kredit" zu bekommen. Da es in WoW aber keinerlei wertvolle Besitztümer gibt wird das nix.

Alternativ könnte ich mir allerdings vorstellen das es in der hintersten Ecke von BB einen richtig miesen Pfandleiher gibt, der deine schwer erkämpfte Rüstung für eine Handvoll Münzen (<25% des Wertes) in Zahlung nimmt. Natürlich würde ein ehrenhafter Spieler niemals Geschäfte mit so einem Lumpenpack machen.
Wer weiß... vieleicht verhökert der die Rüstung ja einfach gewinnbringend an den nächsten "Troll" weiter, oder er verspeilt sie bei seinen abendlichen "Schlag den Baar" Spielen.
Aber mit sehr viel Glück findet er in seinem "sehr gut" sortierten Warenlager auch die beliehenden Gegenstände wieder und der Spieler kann gegen eine kleine Gebühr von (1500% Aufschlag) seinen Gegenstand wieder auslösen.


Spannung, Spaß und Schokolade....ach neh das war was anderes......


----------



## Falathrim (13. September 2010)

Yeah. Wenn das eingeführt wird bin ich der erste Mensch online, leihe mir 1.000.000 Gold, kaufe das Auktionshaus leer und kontrolliere es mit 1-2 Kumpels für eine Woche durchgehend. Dann stelle ich alles zu meinen Preisen rein und hab innerhalb kürzester Zeit mein geliehenes Kapital vervielfacht. Zahle meine Million (Oder 1,1 Millionen, whatever) zurück und hau mit den restlichen 3-4 Millionen für den Rest meines WoW-Lebens auf den Putz

Ehrlich, es ist schon so kein Problem, als Anfänger mit Level 30 schon seine 1000 Gold zusammengefarmt zu haben, wie würde es dann denn erst werden?


----------



## Kamaji (13. September 2010)

Wird niemals funktionieren.
Zu viele würden sich in eine riesige Misere stürzen und ihren Account kündigen.


----------



## Shadowed (13. September 2010)

Ja klar... noch mehr wow meets real ><


----------



## Bremgor (13. September 2010)

Schöne idee, ABER:

Ich finde das das a) nicht in ein SPiel passt, auf jeden Fall nicht mit so hohen Zahlen(auf 80 vielleciht 500g, da man gerade pleite ist vom mount kaufen aber sich buffood kaufen will oder was weiß ich) und b) durch Aktien ein paar Spieler zu reich werden würden. Die KLuft zwischen Arm und reich würde weiter wachsen. Und an allem SChuld sind die polit.. äh, BLizzard.

Fazit: Würd gerne mitmachen, weil ich solche Spielereien mag, aber ein Nein kriegste leider trotzdem.


----------



## -t3xX- (13. September 2010)

Glaub mir das wäre nicht gut das ist eine schuldenfalle und wenn man da drin ist hat man kein bock mehr auf das game , weil man da eh verschuldet ist. Dann kommt der Schuldenberater Peter Zwegert oder wie der heist^^


----------



## Cathan (13. September 2010)

-t3xX- schrieb:


> Dann kommt der Schuldenberater Peter Zwegert oder wie der heist^^


Dazu noch Housing+Tine Wittler und die Möglichkeit ingame Kinder zu zeugen+Supernanny! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bröselmonster (14. September 2010)

Ich bin voll und ganz dafür.
Allein aus dem Grund weil ich mir der Vorschlag einer Finanzkrise gefällt.
Alle leihen sich ewig viel Gold, kaufen sich nur verbrauchbares Zeug, verbrauchen es und farmen kein Gold um es zurückzuzahlen.
Wer nix hat muss/kann nix zurückzahlen und am Ende kassieren sie sogar Geld von ihrer Fraktion weil sie ihre Berufe aufgeben.
Und zum Schluss kauf ich mir alle (Haupt-)Städte für ein Butterbrot (im übertragenen Sinn). Huahahahaha. Größenwahnsinn 4tw.

Ne aber mal ernst ist Quatsch, das würde das ganze Wirtschaftssystem umwerfen.


----------



## pharazon/anub (14. September 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Yeah. Wenn das eingeführt wird bin ich der erste Mensch online, leihe mir 1.000.000 Gold, kaufe das Auktionshaus leer und kontrolliere es mit 1-2 Kumpels für eine Woche durchgehend. Dann stelle ich alles zu meinen Preisen rein und hab innerhalb kürzester Zeit mein geliehenes Kapital vervielfacht. Zahle meine Million (Oder 1,1 Millionen, whatever) zurück und hau mit den restlichen 3-4 Millionen für den Rest meines WoW-Lebens auf den Putz
> 
> Ehrlich, es ist schon so kein Problem, als Anfänger mit Level 30 schon seine 1000 Gold zusammengefarmt zu haben, wie würde es dann denn erst werden?



Hab ja verstanden das meine Idee nicht umsetzbar ist, aber ich darf schon von dir erwarten Fala, das du lesen kannst, bzw auch liest was so geschrieben wurde

Das zu leihende Gold wäre Lvl abhängig das heißt lvl 1 1g , lvl 10 10g. lvl 50 200g lvl 70 1000g, lvl 85 10.000g oder so, und mehr könnte es nicht zu leihen geben ( acc intern) da du n cooldown bekommen würdest bis der alte Kredit zurückgezahlt würde


So, aber nun nochma, hab verstanden das es ne schnaps idee war, bzw arg viel verbesserungs bedürftig wäre, also für mich hats sichs gegessen, Thema gehört closed^^


----------



## Amraam (14. September 2010)

mal eine doofe frage

manche leute haben doch das goldcap schon erreicht, was machen diese, fals sie ihr gold dem system leihen sollten?

ansich tolle ide, nur spricht zu viel dagegen.


----------



## Redrak (14. September 2010)

Dann könnt sich ja jeder soviel Gold nehmen wie er braucht und sich das beste Equip und die besten Mounts holen.
Ich hab dann zwar kein G mehr,aber egal brauch ich ja auch nicht mit der Zeit komm ich wieder an Geld und solange hab ich ja genügend Ausrüstung. Und wenn ich wieder im + bin und besseres Equip brauche hol ich mir wieder Geld usw.


----------



## bloodstar (14. September 2010)

nix


----------



## Falathrim (14. September 2010)

pharazon/anub schrieb:


> Hab ja verstanden das meine Idee nicht umsetzbar ist, aber ich darf schon von dir erwarten Fala, das du lesen kannst, bzw auch liest was so geschrieben wurde



Ist nur halb so lustig zu trollen wenn man sich an die Regeln hält :/


----------



## Msglamsie (14. September 2010)

na kredite würde ich auch ablehnen eher solche möglichkeit zu einem gewissen zinssatz geldanzulegen zb inner gildenbank


----------



## norp (14. September 2010)

Ich glaube, dann würde ich wieder anfangen. Erinnert mich irgendwie an EVE die Idee bzw das, was man draus machen könnte. Darüberhinaus sollten noch Verträge zwischen Spielern erlaubt und Diebstahl/Betrug nicht geahndet werden, dann könnte aus WoW echt noch was werden.


----------



## Iniour (14. September 2010)

SO zinsen wärenschon super bzw anlegen daran habe ich auch schonmal gedacht aber viel mehr würde ich auch nicht rein machen


----------



## KingNothing22 (14. September 2010)

+Es wäre interessant ein Wirtschaftssystem zu haben das realistischer ist.
+Es würde eventuell weniger Chinafarmer geben weil die Leute sich relativ einfach ihr Kapital selbst erhöhen könnten.

-Die Gefahr, dass bei diesem System "gecheatet" wird ist zu groß. Beispiel: Ich erstelle mir einen Account, hol mir 20k Gold "Kredit", schick das ganze auf meinen eigentlichen Account und bin schuldenfrei...
-Diejenigen die jetzt schon viel Gold haben würden es mit leichtigkeit vervielfachen, dijenigen die jetzt wenig bis nichts haben, haben es nicht so leicht.
-Die Folge wäre irgendwann entweder, dass die Preise für kaufbare Items/Skills extrem steigen müssten um die großen Goldmengen aufzuwiegen oder, dass das Preisniveau gleich bleibt und Gold somit wertlos wird.



Das Problem an so einem Wirtschaftssystem in WoW ist, dass es abgesehn vom AH das Prinzip von Angebot und Nachfrage nicht gibt. Somit gibt es weder Preisschwankungen bei Händleritems noch Zinsen die sich dem Geldmarkt anpassen. Das ganze zu implimentieren wäre sehr sehr aufwändig....
Ich würde es begrüßen, nur müsste das ganze sehr sehr sehr (und nochmal) SEHR ausgereift sein um problemlos zu funktionieren.


----------



## Streubombe (14. September 2010)

Zinsen wären richtig übel, ist jetzt schon viel zu viel Gold im Umlauf...

Aber das genaue Gegenteil würde ich lustig finden, z.B. einen Kredithai im Schwarzmarkt von Dalaran. Dort könnte man sich dann gegen überhöhte Zinsen Gold leihen. Zahlt man nicht rechtzeitig zurück, wird man von 'ner Gruppe Oger vermöbelt...


----------



## Oely (14. September 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Wieso denn, er löscht den Account, den er für das Goldleihen verwendet hat einfach.



das war das erste was mir durch den Kopf ging ... aber wir können gerne ne "BadBank" aufmachen .... ich würde sie HRE nennen *gnihihi*


----------



## Mathias01 (14. September 2010)

naja gehört auch indirekt dazu es wäre geil wen die chars in 2 gilden könnten deine eigene bank gilde und die stam gilde^^
man spart post geld^^
auserdem wäre ein goldleih system geil^^
so zb: ein spieler wspert mich das er 10 k braucht ich sag gut er muss mir aber ehest möglich 15 k back zahlen dan gibts nen virtuelen vertrag der das bestätigt zahlt r nicht alles automatisch von sein account pfänden was er hat^^ loot gold usw
ich fände das geil^^


----------



## Mathias01 (14. September 2010)

Streubombe schrieb:


> Zinsen wären richtig übel, ist jetzt schon viel zu viel Gold im Umlauf...
> 
> Aber das genaue Gegenteil würde ich lustig finden, z.B. einen Kredithai im Schwarzmarkt von Dalaran. Dort könnte man sich dann gegen überhöhte Zinsen Gold leihen. Zahlt man nicht rechtzeitig zurück, wird man von 'ner Gruppe Oger vermöbelt...




auch ne geile sache^^


----------



## pharazon/anub (14. September 2010)

XD ja da habt ihr recht, man kann halt nicht verhindern das ich das auf einem acc nehmen würde, und auf dem anderen schicke, auch wenn das nur einmal ginge, und für trials wäre es natürlich unmöglich, aber wie gesagt ich seh ein das das un umsetzbar ist


----------



## WeRkO (14. September 2010)

Ansich finde ich die Idee gut, allerdings wird es wohl an der Umsetzung hagern, entsprechende Probleme wurden ja bereits angesprochen.


----------



## PTY (14. September 2010)

Die Idee ist gar nicht mal so gut ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was passiert, wenn du deinen Kredit nicht zurückzahlen kannst? Bekommste dann die Oger-Inkasso aufgehalst? Oder andersrum: einfach 4000g anlegen, 'n halbes Jahr warten und reich sein ... 
Sorry, aber man sollte nicht alles aus dem RL in ein Spiel übernehmen. Schon gar nicht unser krankes Bankensystem, das unser aller Ruin sein wird.


----------



## Somero (14. September 2010)

Ich hätt gern so eine Sparfunktion^^
Also zum Beispiel wird jedesmal wenn du iwie Gold bekommst (Mob, Quest, Tg...) ein bestimmter Prozentsatz abgezogen und auf deine Bank verbucht,
und Mittwochs zum ID Reset wirds ausgezahlt...^^
Edit: Mann könnte dann vielleicht euch einstellen wie lange und welcher Prozentsatz eingespart werden soll...
Bsp. Quests gibt 10g. Prozentsatz 10%. Dh 9g bekommt man sofort und 1 zu gegebner zeit^^


----------



## KillerBee666 (14. September 2010)

Sehr sinnvoll die inflation noch weiter anzukurbeln. Nap


----------



## SonneBlock (14. September 2010)

Das Modell ist gut, aber noch nicht ausgereift. Es sollte erst ab Level X möglich sein sich Gold zu leihen. Die Menge des Goldes das man sich leihen kann sollte darauf beruhen, wie viel man etwa pro Woche einnimmt. Sprich durch Loot, Raids, Ah-Verkäufe etc. So verhindert man zumindest ein Ausnutzen dieses Features und ein Bankrott gehen der Chars/Accounts. Schulden sollten zudem Accountweit funktionieren, so verhindert das "Twink"stehlen das bereits genannt wurde. Mit einigen Fixes und weiterdenken sollte das wirklich ein tolles Wirtschaftsmodell geben.


Wobei es schon super wär, wenn man sein Gold auf der Bank einlagern könnte -.- Der Drang es auszugeben ist bei den meisten zu hoch wenn sie viel Gold haben.


----------



## NeizAnetheron (14. September 2010)

ich leih mir gold und gold und noch mehr gold. lösche den char und mache nen neuen acc. hmmm


----------



## Vedhoc (14. September 2010)

Dann kommen die Ah pros.. stecken das Goldcap von ihren 3 Bankchars rein und warten lassen die ein jahr stehen ^.^


----------



## Vedhoc (14. September 2010)

INFLATION INC!!! OMFG

/2 Biete [Juwelierschleifen]
/2 per epicgem: 100 Gold TG
/2 per rargem: 50 Gold Tg


----------



## Eox (14. September 2010)

Noch mehr Gold in den Popo bekommen? Jeder hat genug Gold und wenn wer nicht genug Gold hat, kauft der sich einfach zuviel Miste.

Blizzard sollte lieber noch mehr Gold aus dem Spiel nehmen. Also so wie mit den Taschen oder den Reit Skills. Das probiert ja Blizzard öfters, aber so ganz funktioniert es nicht.
Denn ich finde es gibt zu viele Leute mit mehr als 200k Gold. Bei meinem Bruder in der Gilde gibt es ja schon alleine mindestens 5 Leute. 
Die Leute würden ja dann noch VIEL mehr Gold bekommen und das würde das Gold noch mehr entwerten. Und das würde dann auch bei den Goldverkäufer passieren und so das Gold billiger machen. Das hat wieder zur folge, dass die Leute sich eher Gold kaufen und das würde das Gold wieder weniger wert machen.


----------



## pwnytaure (14. September 2010)

Simael schrieb:


> Damit man sowas Sinnvoll einführen könnte (Was ich generell jedoch in einem MMO für Utopie halte) müsste sich die gesamte Community mal mit dem Thema Marktwirtschaft befassen. Denn das was da teils im AH abgeht ist weit weg von gut und böse. Jeder will sein Zeug los werden selbst wenn ich es unter Wert verkaufe.



Die Nachfrage bestimmt den Preis d.h will es keiner muss ich es billiger verkaufen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (14. September 2010)

Verzinsung ist das Problem der heutigen Welt: die absolut kranke Idee, das man mit Geld Geld machen kann, ohne realen Gegenwert zu schaffen. Blizzard möge diese maximale Perversion aus WoW raushalten!


----------



## pharazon/anub (14. September 2010)

NeizAnetheron schrieb:


> ich leih mir gold und gold und noch mehr gold. lösche den char und mache nen neuen acc. hmmm



jo dann bezahl mal den neuen acc XD wo du dann vll 1 g gewinn hast mit nem lvl einser, oder gibst du wirklich für bspweise 10.000g nen 80er auf XD


----------



## orkman (14. September 2010)

pharazon/anub schrieb:


> Man stelle sich folgendes vor: Ich brauche 4000g fürn reit skill, hab ich aber nicht, also geh ich zum Bankier meines Vertrauens, nehme mir 4000g und zahle in 1 Monat 7000g zurück oder in 2 wochen 6000 oder in 2 monaten 8000g ( zahlen rein fiktiv, aber ich denke ihr versteht das Prinzip) sollte ich nicht freiwillig zahlen wird sämtliches geplündertes g ( in mobs) direkt an die Bank gezahlt + verzugs zinsen


aha und wenn man sich 2 accounts nimmt , mit dem ersten macht man riesen schulden und schicks an den 2ten account und kauft damit zig sachen ? da kriegt blizz/die bank das nicht mehr wieder 
und man hat nen mega gewinn gemacht ... also find ich die idee bloedsinn ... an sich is die idee sehr sehr toll , aber leider unrealisierbar
mfg


----------



## Zangor (14. September 2010)

Hehe, dann haben die Leute nach dem Hack nicht mehr nur nackte und vielleicht gelöschte Chars, sondern auch noch 150k G Schulden und Blizz steckt sich die nächsten 2 Jahre die Kohle der Quests ein?

Wer Wirtschaftssimulationen mag wird in anderen Games fündig. Lieber sollte Blizzard mal schaun, dass die Berufe wieder attraktiver werden.


----------



## Kindgenius (14. September 2010)

[ ] Eine Stunde im AH rumhandeln und so 5k G machen.
[ ] Geld investieren und ein Monat warten. 



Mhm.....


----------



## Leethas (14. September 2010)

Also ich fände es einfach gut wenn man in der Bank Gold einlagern könnte und dann eben Monatlich X% Zinsen bekommt. Vllt kann man auch bis zu nem bestimmten Limit Kredite aufnehmen, die man dann verzinst zurückzahlen kann^^
Das währe einfach und praktisch, ausserdem währe es wenn man es mit schönen Farbigen Buttons und erklärungen verseht sogar für Krieger verstehbar xD

Grüße, euer Leethas


----------



## Derolar (14. September 2010)

Ich denke mal falls sich das durchsetzen sollte würden sich die Nutzer dieses Features in 2 Gruppen teilen
1. Die,die sich mit mehreren Testaccounts eine große Summe Geld anhäufen und die ganze Wirtschaft ausnutzen
und 2. Die (und das wird die überwiegende Mehrheit sein) ,die das Tool nicht verstehen würden und entweder a)es nicht benutzen
 	oder b)Sich damit dermaßen verschulden das sie noch beim 3. nächsten Addon das ganze Gold abgezogen bekommen und (nehmen wir an der Schuldbetrag würde sich noch verzinsen) nie wieder anständig spielen können


----------



## Zwiebelkatze (14. September 2010)

das würde aus einem ganz einfachen grund nicht funktionieren wie du dir das vorstellst:
im echten leben, z.b. an der börse, geht es den leuten um IHR geld, indirekt also ihre nahrung, ihre autos, ihre familie. 
im wow ist das nicht so. 
-da hast du die leute, die immer, wenn sie im ah etwas verkaufen wollen, das item gerade so viel günstiger machen, dass es in der liste ganz oben steht (sprich 1 kupfer oder gleicher preis)
->dadurch bleiben die preise stabil und sinken nur bei sehr hoher fluktuation, sprich wenn sehr viel gekauft und somit auch viel davon verkauft wird und sich die verkäufer gegenseitig ständig unterbieten, aber dieses nur in einem minimalen rahmen, damit sie ihre waren trotzdem noch mit dem höchstmöglichen gewinn verkaufen.
-auf der anderen seite kommt dann jemand, der sieht das item xy xyz gold kostet und denkt sich (oder er denkt garnicht...) "oh das ist aber zu teuer, das kauft doch gar keiner, ich setze mal meine  20 stacks für 50% des aktuellen preises rein, damit sich das auch auch jeder leisten kann, ich hab ja sowieso schon genug gold, hauptsache die dinger sind weg von der bank". oder sie sind einfach dermaßen ignorant, dass sie einfach nicht nach dem aktuellen preis schauen und ihre items immer für 10g reinstellen. so gehen z.B gürtelschnallen gerne mal innerhalb von 5 minuten von 70 auf 10 gold.
->sowas wirst du in der freien wirtschaft nie erleben, einfach aus dem grund weil es das magische wort "geschäftsfähigkeit" (du kommst ja aus der wirtschaft und wirst wissen was es heißt) gibt. im echten leben wirst du niemanden treffen der sagt "oh ich hab soviele computer gebaut, ich mach der menschheit mal ne freude und verkaufe sie für 10 euro das stück". da würde nicht nur jedes kartellamt einschreiten sondern auch der gesamte markt zusammenbrechen.
und genau deshalb ist das system wie es im moment in wow ist--nämlich offensichtlich für einige bereits jetzt zu anspruchsvoll-- richtig...


----------



## Schalalai-Paladin (14. September 2010)

Die Idee finde ich gar nicht mal so schlecht, denke aber sie wird nicht durchführbar sein.
Was da noch alles beachtet werden müsste, ginge zu weit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (15. September 2010)

a) In Wow gibt es keinen echten Geldfluss. Geld wird in beliebiger Menge durch Quests und Monster generiert.
   Das einzige was versucht hier regulierend einzugreifen sind Goldsinks wie Reparaturen und Mounts.
b) Es gibt kein System wie Judikative, Legislative und Exekutive das irgendwie dafür sorgt dass jemand etwas  zurück zahlt.
Wenn jemand einfach 2 Monate kein Wow spielt, woher soll das Gold kommen. Wer soll denjenigen wie dazu bringen seine Schulden zu begleichen.
Dazu muss er nicht hingehen und irgendwelche Chars löschen ...


----------



## Chillers (15. September 2010)

Schalalai-Paladin schrieb:


> Die Idee finde ich gar nicht mal so schlecht, denke aber sie wird nicht durchführbar sein.
> Was da noch alles beachtet werden müsste, ginge zu weit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kennt ihr die Myth-Busters auf DMAX? Sowas sollte auch hier eingeführt werden. Buffed-busters.

These gebuffed...eh-gemisted...oder so. 
Vote for Jamie und Adam hier! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioEriwan (15. September 2010)

@TE

Dann spiel EVE Online.
Die gesamte Wirtschaft basiert auf Spieleraktionen. Die Entwickler haben sogar einen eigenen Wirtschaftswissenschaftler der denen die Wirtschaft ihres eigenen Spiels analysiert.


----------



## Miâgi (15. September 2010)

Prinzip ist verstanden, Idee vllt auch net schlecht,

aber damit zerstörst du halt auch Arbeitsplätze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Überlegedochmal was die Chinafarmer dann machen!?   Zahlen 4000g ein bekommen dann Woche später 5000g zurück, 
und ich denke mal auch, da es ja ein RollenSPIEL ist, wirds sowas nicht umgesetzt.


----------



## Pusillin (15. September 2010)

pharazon/anub schrieb:


> Denkfehler: du musst mehr zurück zahlen als das du gewinn machen würdest, wie im realen leben auch



Denkfehler von dir:
Er transferiert das Gold von einen unbenutzten Account (vielleicht einen Monat Spielzeit gekauft) auf seinen richtigen,
per Auktionshaus. Den anderen Account lässt er verrotten.

Lösung: Gold nach Charlevel bzw Erfolgspunkten verleihen (Je mehr desto mehr) und eine höchstgrenze festsetzen, sodass es sich nicht lohnt,
einen Monat spielzeit dafür zu kaufen.

Anderes Problem:
Ich brauche Geld, anderer Spieler hat Gold über und will es auf Bank anlegen:
Ich leih sein Gold und zahl ihm die Zinsen die er bekommen würde (die weniger sind als der Leihzins).


----------



## Raptor1985 (15. September 2010)

find die Idee an sich nicht schlecht,is aber glaube nich so ohne weiteres umsetzbar.
Zu den Maßnahmen wenn einer nich zurück zahlen würde,kommt dann halt drauf an ob er s nich zurück zahlen kann oder es nicht will.
Ist wie im waren leben,man is schneller verschuldet als man bis 3 zählen kann.
Aber deshalb gleich ne Account Strafe wäre n bissel übertrieben is ja schlieslich nur n Spiel und kein Betrug im waren Leben.
Da würd ich eher die wariante mit den Goldloot abzug nehmen.


----------



## pharazon/anub (15. September 2010)

Derolar schrieb:


> Ich denke mal falls sich das durchsetzen sollte würden sich die Nutzer dieses Features in 2 Gruppen teilen
> 1. Die,die sich mit mehreren Testaccounts eine große Summe Geld anhäufen und die ganze Wirtschaft ausnutzen
> und 2. Die (und das wird die überwiegende Mehrheit sein) ,die das Tool nicht verstehen würden und entweder a)es nicht benutzen
> oder b)Sich damit dermaßen verschulden das sie noch beim 3. nächsten Addon das ganze Gold abgezogen bekommen und (nehmen wir an der Schuldbetrag würde sich noch verzinsen) nie wieder anständig spielen können



1. Trials könnten das nicht machen, 
2. b : du kannst erst dann nen neuen Kredit aufnehmen wenn der alte abbezahlt ist


----------



## Agasul (15. September 2010)

Kredithaie in WOW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und wenn man es nicht zurückzahlen kann, wird der Account zwangsversteigert.
Nö sowas braucht das Spiel nicht. Dafür gibts Monopoly 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redday (15. September 2010)

finde die idee nicht schlecht.
müsste halt sehr genau durchdacht werden und darf die user nicht überfordern.


----------



## Helgesen (15. September 2010)

nein blöde idee, wer gold braucht kann über berufe und farmen genug machen, ohne anstrengung mit einem 80er 4000 G im monat


----------



## pharazon/anub (15. September 2010)

Helgesen schrieb:


> nein blöde idee, wer gold braucht kann über berufe und farmen genug machen, ohne anstrengung mit einem 80er 4000 G im monat



nicht jeder ist 80 und net jeder versteht was davon( so auch du nicht) 4000g mach ich mindestens pro woche und net im monat XD


----------



## abe15 (15. September 2010)

Wenn man in WoW jetzt auch noch Schulden machen würde könnte Blizzard das Spiel in Deutschland gleich einstellen. Wir haben mit Killerspiel und Suchtvorwürfen schon genug Ärger am Hals, ich persönlich habe keine Lust, mich noch wegen einer dritten Sache in der Öffentlichkeit als amokgefährdeten Suchti bezeichnen zu lassen.


----------



## Webka (15. September 2010)

find ich eigtlich gut nur eben diese lücken kann man nicht auf dauer schließen oder es sind zu viele ^^
aber ich denk so grad wofür bräuchte man das den alles weil ich kenn viele die mit 80 (ohne was zu kaufen per e-bay)
genug gold haben na kla für neuling wär das toll aber ist nicht grad so das gold das ist was den meisten fehlt aber trozdem tolle idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CheekyJim (15. September 2010)

...aber ich denke ich verstehe das Prinzip.


----------



## asmolol (15. September 2010)

nur das erste fand ich gut, mit dem geld leihen. dann soll das aber bitte erst mit max lv leihbar sein, und sich auf den ganzen acc auswirken.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (15. September 2010)

Zuuu kompliziert. Du magst aus der Wirtschaft kommen, aber wie siehts mit den jüngeren Usern aus? Ich denke in EvE wäre sowas durchaus in der Art machbar (wenn nicht schon vorhanden).


----------



## nosmoke (15. September 2010)

fail und nein

aktienmarkt ok, für die ganz schlauen, aber das mit der ban is ne schlechte idee


----------



## Hugo2000 (15. September 2010)

/dafür
Man sollte mehr in WoW einfügen was es im RL Standard ist. Eigene Häuser und Banken.
Casino villeicht auch, da bin ich mir nicht so sicher. ;D


----------



## pharazon/anub (16. September 2010)

Hugo2000 schrieb:


> /dafür
> Man sollte mehr in WoW einfügen was es im RL Standard ist. Eigene Häuser und Banken.
> Casino villeicht auch, da bin ich mir nicht so sicher. ;D



stimmt housing wär auch geil^^ wers kennt: so wie in Oblivion Z.B, man könnte ja ein Platz machen wo ein Haus steht, und für jeden spieler wäre das haus instanziert XD, aber das wäre wieder anderes Topic( was ich wohl mal aufmachen werde)^^


----------



## Bob Toady (16. September 2010)

nunja.... dann müsste man halt abschalten das man gold von einem Char zum nächsten transferiert. Und höchstpreise fürs AH einführen um den umweg übers AH unmöglich zu machen.


----------



## Izara (17. September 2010)

Lisica schrieb:


> Die meisten WoW Spieler verzweifeln ja schon an den Grundrechnungsarten, deswegen würde auch so n kleines Wirtschaftsmodell völlig fehl am Platze sein. Wobei ich es sehr amüsant finden würde wenn die ingame Spekulanten die Serverwirtschaft in den Ruin treiben würden, sodass dann die Ingame Regierungen (Thrall, Magni etc.) die betroffenen Gilden subventionieren müssten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hahahahaha XD sooo wahr so wahr XD

Es gibt tatsächlich Leute, die einen bei sowas anwhispern:


"Vk stackweise Titanbarren für 400 g / Stack"

Dummbatzen: "Wat kost'n dann das Stück?" 

O.o 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

"Och für dich mach ich n Sonderpreis: 50g " *facepalm*




@ TE (wurd hier aber schon oft genug mit guten Gründen untermauert):

nein, niemals, bitte nicht, nö!


----------



## ¥ΛЯ (17. September 2010)

Izara schrieb:


> "Vk stackweise Titanbarren für 400 g / Stack"
> 
> Dummbatzen: "Wat kost'n dann das Stück?"
> 
> ...



So dumm ist der Whisper nun wieder auch nicht... 400 G ist der Stackpreis. Den evtl Käufer interessieren bestimmt nur einige Barren und nicht ein ganzer Stack. Wenn man einzelne kauft und nicht den ganzen Stack ist es nicht selten unüblich mehr für 1 Barren zu verlangen. Aufn Stack ist ja oft "Mengenrabatt"

Und Gold leihen von einer Bank? Es ist so einfach an Gold zu kommen im Moment... Die Leute die einfach kein Gold haben können halt nicht mit ihrem Geld richtig wirtschaften... Genau diese Leute würden sich nach einigen Wochen durchgehen in Schulden befinden da sie einfach nicht mit Gold umgehen können um aus diesem geliehenen Gold richtig Kapital zu schlagen. Lassen wir es lieber sein^^. Die die Wow teilweise als Wirtschaftssimulation spielen sind sowieso die dieses Angebot eh nie brauchen werden...


----------



## pharazon/anub (17. September 2010)

¥&#923;&#1071; schrieb:


> So dumm ist der Whisper nun wieder auch nicht... 400 G ist der Stackpreis. Den evtl Käufer interessieren bestimmt nur einige Barren und nicht ein ganzer Stack. Wenn man einzelne kauft und nicht den ganzen Stack ist es nicht selten unüblich mehr für 1 Barren zu verlangen. Aufn Stack ist ja oft "Mengenrabatt"
> 
> Und Gold leihen von einer Bank? Es ist so einfach an Gold zu kommen im Moment... Die Leute die einfach kein Gold haben können halt nicht mit ihrem Geld richtig wirtschaften... Genau diese Leute würden sich nach einigen Wochen durchgehen in Schulden befinden da sie einfach nicht mit Gold umgehen können um aus diesem geliehenen Gold richtig Kapital zu schlagen. Lassen wir es lieber sein^^. Die die Wow teilweise als Wirtschaftssimulation spielen sind sowieso die dieses Angebot eh nie brauchen werden...



jop, ich muss sagen dem ist leider nichts mehr hinzuzufügen^^


----------



## bestime (19. September 2010)

Zinsen in WoW wären schon toll. Ich will nicht immer das ganze Gold herumschleppen, weil ich das immer gleich ausgeb und im Schließfach Gold reinlegen wär toll anstatt sich eine eigene Gilde gründen zu müssen


----------

